

CIA Director Sworn In Using Constitution Lacking Bill of Rights - leeoniya
http://www.emptywheel.net/2013/03/08/john-brennan-sworn-in-as-cia-director-using-constitution-lacking-bill-of-rights/

======
mtgx
I have no words for this. I could swear Obama is using his knowledge as a
Constitutional lawyer to abuse such loopholes and skirt around it, instead of
actually defending it and the spirit of it.

